# Philip Becker



## cedars (Feb 14, 2009)

Does anyone know if Philip Becker is still selling SA timeshare from Toronto???Thank You, Cedars


----------



## Dori (Feb 14, 2009)

I haven't seen nor heard from him in several years.  He used to be a member of our Toronto TUG chapter, and we would see him every 6 months for our meetings.  We bought our SA week from him and were very pleased.  I would also be interested to know how he is.  He is a fine man.

Dori


----------



## mike130 (Feb 14, 2009)

Philip Becker, unfortunately, passed away.  His web site has been taken down.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, Mike, I didn't know Philip passed away.  How very sad.  He sold me my SA t/s, and seemed like a good guy.  Was even thinking of contacting him the other day to do a possible exchange of resorts.


----------



## mike130 (Feb 14, 2009)

Philip was a great guy.  Honest as they come. Always went the extra mile for his clients.


----------



## mav (Feb 15, 2009)

I am very sorry to read this. We purchased 2 weeks from him and he was a very nice person.


----------



## BarCol (Feb 15, 2009)

Well that is sad news - Phil was a terrific guy and always ready to help our TOTUG members and beyond


----------



## Dori (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Philip. He was a very helpful and gentle man.  We have missed him at our Toronto TUG meetings, but had not heard about his passing.

Dori


----------



## DianeH (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm saddened that Tug lost two SA experts.  First Herb, and now Phil.  

Diane


----------

